# R.I.P Hawk



## SueC

Hello, it's not easy making a decision like that. :-( We've had to make similar calls in the last thirty years, and it's always miserable - when you have to console yourself by imagining the alternative slow demise of the poor animal. Sorry for your loss. :hug: Wishing you sunshine.


----------



## gssw5

Hugs to you, it is not easy when we loose them so quickly and tragically. Your not alone. The longer you own horses, the more horses you own the chances of loosing them increases, it is part of the loving them. 

I lost my mare over 19 months ago, with no warning. She had gotten injured and the vet said the best thing would be to put her sleep. I still miss her and still mourn her lose.


----------



## WSArabians

Very sorry for your loss. They are NEVER easy to deal with.


----------



## dkb811

So very sorry for the loss of your beloved horse.


----------

